# Line question



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I picked up a 6wt rod at bass-pro saturday and put 7wt sharkskin on. I can not get this set-up to cast very far. Is this a bad set-up or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Without seeing your casting technique, it's very hard to say. Upsizing the line should load the rod faster and facilitate easier casts. Do you know how to double haul?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am trying to learn that tecnique. I thought I had it down but I was badly mistaken.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's a vid I found on YouTube. A written explanation would get you nowhere.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Chris, I need to work on that method!


----------



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

What is the rod that you picked up. Over lining it can help but if it is a slower action rod you are hurting more than helping by over weighting. The double haul will make a difference in your cast but its not worth learning unless your basic mechanics are correct. If you would like to get together and cast some time let me know.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Yep, line may be too heavy but I would think that one weight over size should not be that big of a problem. The problem may be your casting


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

that guy makes it look way too easy.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

That is the video that taught me how to double haul, It seems like chinese at first. Go outside(in an extremely open place with cut grass or sand) and practice!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

If you have a valuable fly line I doubt that using a sand area would be a great idea. Sand and a flyline do not mix very well.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fly Line*

Don't be too fast on blaming the equipment! I have seen some rather shoddy stuff that worked well in the hands of a competent caster.

Learn from someone who can offer constructive criticism to perfect your casting technique.

Practice over grass. Sand will eat up a fly line. JMHO C2


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Definitely do not practice in the driveway or a parking lot. It'll ruin a line very quickly


----------

